# how soon after ivf can you get natural bfp?



## purplepeak (Jan 31, 2012)

I was just wondering if it is possible to get pregnant naturally in the month or two following failed ivf? Obviously we were having difficulty getting pregnant naturally, and that is why we had ivf, but is it theoretically possible to get pregnant just after ivf? The thing is, ivf messes with your cycle, so I wonder if that means you can't?

I would really appreciate any info from anyone. Did anyone out there get pg straight after a cycle?


----------



## jayden and Bella (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi my daughter had a failed 2nd icis in the january 2010 after being  told that they would never fall naturally .  In the march she did a pregnancy test because her period had not arrived and it was positive and she went on to have a healthy baby girl in the November.  so it can happen dont give up hope.


----------



## purplepeak (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you! That is good to know.


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*purplepeak* someone on my local thread had failed IVF last month, no AF so she tested, BFP  Hope she doesn't mind me saying it here, to help one FF'er to another  I live in the hope that the same will happen to me  Good luck xx


----------

